# July 25, 2022 RAW Discussion Thread: Mysterios/Judgment Day, Reigns Returns, IMPAULSIVE TV



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Bringing out Cody for a promo or something seems worth it considering it's MSG


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I have a closing shift tomorrow evening where I clock out at 8 PM EST, so I'll miss the first 15 minutes of Raw since that's when I'll arrive home.

I honestly hope that the current Universal Champion opens the show tomorrow night so that I can skip his mediocre promo/segment entirely.

Even if I don't end up missing him, he's getting muted anyway


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Gonna definitely check out tomorrow's show since Roman will be on it.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Rey’s gonna need a nekkid lady to hop out of his cake.

I’m on my way 😃


----------



## Klive Iverson (8 mo ago)

Edge returns.


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

This sounds like crap. But it is MSG. So, I expect a good show.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Gonna definitely check out tomorrow's show since Roman will be on it.


Yikes, he's easily the worst part of the product.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

DammitChrist said:


> Yikes, he's easily the worst part of the product.


Cool story, bot


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## LowIqButHandsome (8 mo ago)

DammitChrist said:


> I have a closing shift tomorrow evening where I clock out at 8 PM EST, so I'll miss the first 15 minutes of Raw since that's when I'll arrive home.
> 
> I honestly hope that the current Universal Champion opens the show tomorrow night so that I can skip his mediocre promo/segment entirely.
> 
> Even if I don't end up missing him, he's getting muted anyway


Hot dang you're salty! 😅


----------



## Charzhino (Nov 20, 2007)

Who will be booking this show then? 

Glad to see Roman Reigns will be featured; the NEEDLE-MOVER. I expect this Raw to get a big pop in ratings.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This show just got interesting. MSG, and you know Hunter will wanna start his era with a bang. Selfishly I'm hoping he knew this was coming and has Kross and Scarlett in his back pocket re debuting tonight 



Now if it's Gargano or something I'm gonna stab myself in the eye with a fork


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Plz open the show with some Motorhead. Place will explode.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> This show just got interesting. MSG, and you know Hunter will wanna start his era with a bang. Selfishly I'm hoping he knew this was coming and has Kross and Scarlett in his back pocket re debuting tonight
> 
> 
> 
> Now if it's Gargano or something I'm gonna stab myself in the eye with a fork


We want Johnny Gargano (pushed)!


----------



## EvilDead (Apr 15, 2014)

Vince McMahon out as head booker for the first time in 40 years.

Triple H's first show as head of creative which is the booker position.

All the other new eras were bullshit.

Tonight is the real deal. 

Things will change. It may take several months but change is here. 

The Post Vince McMahon Era has arrived. 

Most of today's fans were not even watching WWWF before Vince was in charge.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

No I think next week will start the new era. This week we can see some minor changes but not much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The One (Jul 16, 2012)

It wont change that fast silly. They still got bookings to complete.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I think the Raw episode after Clash of the Castle will tell us a lot more about the future direction of WWE's overall product.

We likely won't take a major step forward until someone like Drew McIntyre or Austin Theory win the WWE title by early September.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm expecting this show to be boring as usual. I won't bother watching a full show again until some really interesting things are happening in this company (product quality-wise).


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

Doesn't seem like much is going to change in the go-home week to Summerslam, but it would be nice if we started seeing things shift next week, for sure. I'm sure their plans for Cardiff and onwards were not too set in stone


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551629522486820864

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Change is on the way but you're crazy if you think it starts tonight, I think we're a few weeks out before we see meaningful change, the biggest change will be whatever was already written probably isn't going to be torn up a half hour before going on the air.


----------



## Diamonds And Guns (Jul 17, 2021)

Yes. The "new" era of Vince "filtering" those "in charge" over the phone.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Part of me is wondering if they should do a WCW Nitro 2000 style "Start from scratch" episode to introduce the new era, maybe after Summerslam. 

Whether they do that or not, it is exciting to think what changes will come over the next few weeks and months.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The changes will be incremental but I’m interested to see what they do. A go home show really limits what they can do, it’s still Vinces’s SS card.

If more comes out about Vince in the coming weeks then it may actually be in their interest to make a show of dropping the Vincisms. The name changes, the banned words, the gimmicks etc. Until then I don’t think HHH is going to want to spit in Vinces face so to speak by revamping everything right away, sadly.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

It's still gonna suck lol. 

Get ready for the "Wow nothing has changed since Vince left! Same crap!" and/or "WWE was better with Vince!" threads spamming the forum in the next month.


----------



## thorwold (Dec 19, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551629522486820864
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is pretty fitting that the Garden, which was his daddy's domain, which he eventually sort of abandoned for any kind of meaningful occasion, is the place where the post-Junior era really begins.

Hope poor Rey's celebration doesn't get lost in the hoop-la.


----------



## No Chance in Hell (6 mo ago)

I wish Nick Khan would have sent Ciampa and Balor packing while he still had the chance. Now Trips is gonna push those 2 jabronis to the moon.


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

I doubt much will change tonight but i still want HHH to do minimal changes to basically send a message that "yeah, things will be different now" it doesn't have to be much, but you need to do something different to catch the intrest of fans and those potential ex-fans who might be checking Raw to see how it looks under HHH.


----------



## ShadowAngel (11 mo ago)

As long as Prichard, Dunn and all the other people are there, i don't think there will be a big noticeable change that quickly. 
I expect commentary to be a bit awkward, as it's the first time they don't have to listen to Vince. We will see how they handle their new "freedom" (unless they now have to listen to Dunn, Prichard or somebody else)

This isn't a situation like WCW in 1999 when Russo and Ferrara came in and Nitro instantly changed completely, because they took full control of the creative side.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

The overall feel and vibe of the show has to be different. If this has no fingerprints of Vince, it SHOULD be noticeable.

However, I don't think there will be any big changes. But if the show is more structured, focused and not feel like it was written in the last second, it will be obvious. 

But if it's your first post Vince show, you better deliver because there will be all sort of eyes on the product and not just the fans.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

It is the go home show for SummerSlam which means that every feud has already been setup and the card for the PPV is done. So we shouldn't expect to see any major changes. It is also way too soon as others have mentioned. The changes, if any, will likely be introduced gradually over time, I doubt they will just do a complete 180 in a week.


----------



## ByOrderOfThePB (Jul 31, 2019)

DJ Punk said:


> It's still gonna suck lol.
> 
> Get ready for the "Wow nothing has changed since Vince left! Same crap!" and/or "WWE was better with Vince!" threads spamming the forum in the next month.


Exactly
Nothing is gonna change.. it’s still gonna be the same show that’s been produced for years 

it’s like these “Raw shake ups” they do every two years or so, or the brand extension.. at the end you’ll end up being served the same


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551644439524872204

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

A bit of a raw spoiler for tonight according to Fightful


Spoiler



Maryse was planned to travel to WWE Raw (at least internally) as of this morning.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RWPunk (Oct 16, 2017)

It's been awhile since we had the show end in chaos before a ppv


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Spoiler on Rey Mysterio 20th anniversary segment according to Fightful



Spoiler



“An actual Rey Mysterio 20 year anniversary celebration, complete with cake was planned. We’re told that there are a “significant number of props” that were required for the original plans for this.”




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Spoiler on Rey Mysterio 20th anniversary segment according to Fightful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If there's a food fight with the cake it has Vince's fingerprints all over it.


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

It’s a go home show for a PPV, I’m not expecting anything to happen. If they want to hit reset then next week is the time to do it. But even then I expect very little to change.

Of course, that gives me the luxury of being pleasantly surprised if anything does happen.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

There won’t be any noticeable changes tonight.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

We won't start to see much changes until after SummerSlam, even then I think the Clash At The Castle card would have already been kinda set too as it's a big stadium show. Noticeable changes most likely start in September but I'm excited for the future.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

It’s the go home show for Summerslam and he just stepped into the position. Nothing at all will be different tonight.

Although, if were HHH and the new powers to be, I’d absolutely make some big things happen, starting tonight.

Show starts with HHH coming out, saying something along the lines of, “I know you’ve heard it before, but change is coming. But instead of telling you that again, let’s allow actions to show it..and first thing we’re going to do, we currently have two Men’s world championships and neither gets defended regularly. So. At Summerslam Brock/Roman will be for the Universal Title, but they WWE title will also be defended. Roman’s opponent for that.. will be decided in tonight’s Main Event.”

Make the Usos/Profits a ladder match.

Let the guys You trust actually cut unscripted promos tonight. Don’t do any rematches tonight. A lot of small(er) things you can do right off the bat to change the feel of the show.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing what RAW is like not written an hour before the show goes on the air because Vince ripped up the script.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Spoiler on Rey Mysterio 20th anniversary segment according to Fightful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If no Edge, we riot


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551663671033610243

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RightBoob (11 mo ago)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551629522486820864
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is what I was thinking/wondering. 

Listen, there is only so much they can do so soon, but it is extremely important they show that change is coming, and that they're going to go in a bold new direction. Strike while the irons hot, you will not get another chance (really) to at least let people know you're gonna do something.. *ANYTHING* different.

Tonight will be the first RAW I watch live in quite some time indeed. 

If I stick around or not is up to them. The onus is on them. I don't owe WWE nothing, and I won't put up with the trash they've been putting out for the past few years. I am not a fucking toddler. Improve the product. Now, no more excuses.


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

I'm excited for a Raw for the first time in 3 YEARS!! Let's hope it's at least a fun show, even if we don't see any changes.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551663671033610243
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mania 40 gonna be at the Garden I guess


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

They need to hit a home run here. With the news of Vince stepping down and now Triple H officially being made head of creative, this needs to be a great show. I'll be watching, and I'm sure many others who don't regularly watch Raw anymore will. Minimum extra 250k above normal to be expected if Smackdown is anything to go by, but could be even more with the Triple H news. 

Obviously storyline wise he's going to need to continue/eventually finish a lot of the crap started by Vince, but there should still be a noticeable improvement if Triple H is actually good.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Ill tune in because it's MSG but I don't expect any changes. Apparently Vince wasn't always at the shows before (which is probably a reason why he leaned on Bruce a lot) and so I expect things to be like what Vince expects for this week at least. HOPEFULLY there will be attempts to change things after Summer Slam.

Wouldn't mind Triple H coming out at the start of RAW doing something similar to what Stephanie did on Smackdown. Not because she praised Vince but I do feel like that helped set the feel of Smackdown for the night. Like there was some extra energy to the show. At least for awhile.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I stopped watching after MITB and I'm still hesitant to watch again even with this change. Job 1, after SS, they have to freshen up the Main Event scene and Title picture. That scene is STALE as FUCK at this point.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

What’s likely opening the show tonight, guys?

I’m away atm, but I’d like to know what I’ll be missing live for the first 15 minutes, and whether I should even be bothered rewatching it or not.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Can they at least somewhat change the format of the show? I'm sick of the opening match going through two commercial breaks.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

The Boy Wonder said:


> Can they at least somewhat change the format of the show? I'm sick of the opening match going through two commercial breaks.


Better yet, bring back the intro.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

DammitChrist said:


> What’s likely opening the show tonight, guys?
> 
> I’m away atm, but I’d like to know what I’ll be missing live for the first 15 minutes, and whether I should even be bothered rewatching it or not.


Don't bother watching the first 15 minutes. The Samoan Bore is opening the show.


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

Showstopper said:


> I stopped watching after MITB and I'm still hesitant to watch again even with this change. Job 1, after SS, they have to freshen up the Main Event scene and Title picture. That scene is STALE as FUCK at this point.


I've been just watching the ppvs for years now.

I'm watching the whole Raw for the first time in years tonight hopefully its good not epecting many changes with summerslam just days away but still they can still put on one bang of a show and show people this is a new era.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Rey should come to Psycho (Filthy Animals Theme) tonight, it’ll be so dope to hear.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Just know that the massive ratings boost will be fully attributed to Roman Reigns @#BadNewsSanta 😌

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551702645974392832*


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

If Hour 2 (or by some miracle Hour 3) are higher than Hour 1, it won't be attributed to the Vince McMahon news.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> If Hour 2 (or by some miracle Hour 3) are higher than Hour 1, it won't be attributed to the Vince McMahon news.


Hour 2 outdraws Hour 1 in the demo with regularity these past several months or so for some reason.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mainly looking forward to Becky and Reigns tonight, hopefully they have some good segments.

Bring in the RAW go home show.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Elektra Lopez is at RAW. Not sure if it means anything.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Showstopper said:


> Hour 2 outdraws Hour 1 in the demo with regularity these past several months or so for some reason.


That's because of...



He's one of rare guys currently in the industry that draws when he has long matches.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Boy Wonder said:


> That's because of...
> 
> 
> 
> He's one of rare guys currently in the industry that draws when he has long matches.


I don't even think it's because of any one person. They've switched up Hour 2's (and all the hours, really) and who gets put in each hour alot over the past several months. Plus, there hasn't been QH's recently. But when the QH's were being reported Seth was among the best, even after the Cody feud. 

I think it's just random at this point, really.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Thurston hasn't been providing the quarter hours for about 6 weeks now. I really hope he can provide those again.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

I'd cream my pants if Raw opened with this tonight:


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I think I'll tune in tonight for like the first time in three years.

But who knows if I'll stay?

Three hours is just too fucking long for a weekly wrestling show. I even dislike spending that much time on PPVs.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Good night for a Dominik heel turn…


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

1,2 is this on ….


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Raw plans/spoiler


Spoiler



Fightful has exclusively reported much of what we will see tonight on Raw, in addition to all the matches and segments that WWE has already announced today:

Fight between The Miz and Logan Paul
Roman Reigns in-ring promo
Drew McIntyre vs. theory
Bobby Lashley and Drew McIntyre vs. Theory and Sheamus. Ridge Holland and Butch will be at ringside
Celebration of the 20th anniversary of Rey Mysterio's career
The Mysterios vs. Judgment Day
Bianca Belair Promo
Alexa Bliss vs. Doudrop, Nikki ASH will be at ringside
IMPAULSIVE TV with Logan Paul
AJ Styles and Dolph Ziggler vs. Alpha Academy
Riddle and Street Profits vs. The Bloodlines




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThirdMan (Apr 26, 2020)

Rankles75 said:


> Good night for a Dominik heel turn…


He'll start wearing black eyeliner. DominEmo incoming.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

TKOW said:


> I'd cream my pants if Raw opened with this tonight:


Just fucking imagine if Across The Nation hit for the intro. It would be the greatest of all the moments.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I got the breakdown for y'all:







*


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Elektra Lopez is at RAW. Not sure if it means anything.


Who ?


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

As expected, it looks like trash 

These plans/spoilers are very useful.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I got the breakdown for y'all:
> View attachment 128497
> *


I beat you to it


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Raw plans/spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Sounds absolutely garbage this kinda has killed my interest


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *I got the breakdown for y'all:
> View attachment 128497
> *


So vince wasn't the only one committed to having meaningless tag matches main event.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

A new era begins tonight and its only fitting its happening in MSG


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Chelsea said:


> As expected, it looks like trash
> 
> These plans/spoilers are very useful.


Yep I wonder who leaks this stuff to that goofball Sapp?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

FrankieDs316 said:


> A new era begins tonight and its only fitting its happening in MSG


and it's only fitting the show looks like it's gonna be trash, then, now and forever


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> I beat you to it


*Mines in Dark Mode, so I win! 😝*


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol wow show already starting off different, you can already see the change.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Just know that the massive ratings boost will be fully attributed to Roman Reigns @#BadNewsSanta 😌
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551702645974392832*


I'm sure you will. 

Edit: Speak of the devil. Two minutes in and my TV is already muted!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

FIGHT FIGHT FIGHT


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> and it's only fitting the show looks like it's gonna be trash, then, now and forever


Then dont watch and stop posting on here


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Add Logan Paul to the long list of people who throw a better working punch than Moxley.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm going to say something I never expected to say, actually looking forward to RAW tonight. I know creative changes won't change immediately, especially not in a PPV go home, but Vince and Pritchard wouldn't have torn up the script in the past hour.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xdxdxcx (Jun 28, 2011)

Nice! Brawl to start the show is different!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is that Shane Helms I see in the scrum?


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

WOW WOW Massive reaction for our tribal chief


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

THE TRIBAL CHIEF HAS ARRIVED


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Trophies said:


> Is that Shane Helms I see in the scrum?


Well he is an agent.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

See just something as small as that brawl opening the show with no lead up is something Vince would never do, you can already feel his presence gone.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

FrankieDs316 said:


> Then dont watch and stop posting on here


I can do what I want


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

BOW DONE TO YOUR

TRIBAL CHIEF

HEAD OF THE TABLE

UNDISPUTED CHAMPION


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The brawl was actually a cool way to start. Feels a bit more high paced.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

YES!!!

I just clocked out from work and will arrive home in 15 minutes, so I get to skip the current Universal Champion’s mediocre segment/promo


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So no more ripping scripts up an hour before the show? Nice!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This reign might be great if there was any challengers other than Brock Lesnar.....But it feels like 50% of this title reign has been him off tv or facing Brock Lesnar.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I'm sure you will.
> 
> Edit: Speak of the devil. Two minutes in and my TV is already muted!


*BOW DOWN TO YOUR TRIBAL CHIEF, SANTA CLAUS!!!!







*


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

That opening brawl was actually sweet though NGL


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Haitch really gotta do something about those belt designs too.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Broadcast team without Vince in their ear.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Yes, starting off with a good brawl, then a promo segment I think.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Raw plans/spoiler
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


The Usos vs the Street Profits? Omg it never ends


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

The tribal chief 🔥


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Seems Bucky Beaver is still there


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Araragi said:


> Haitch really gotta do something about those belt designs too.


That and the CGI monsters.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Reigns is fucking OVER!!


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

troyag93 said:


> The Usos vs the Street Profits? Omg it never ends


Riddle and Roman is in the match(6 man tag not regular tag match) but either way yeah lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

You have been acknowledged!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Either split the belts up to each brand again or get Roman 1 Undisputed belt to hold, looks so stupid he's just got one blue belt and one black one.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *BOW DOWN TO YOUR TRIBAL CHIEF, SANTA CLAUS!!!!
> View attachment 128501
> *


I don't see Sami anywhere.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Mic check 1,2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I don't see Sami anywhere.


Where's biscuit?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Kevin Dunn fucking up Hunters debut segment on purpose lmao get fukt trips


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Vince sabotaged the audio!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

NO FAKE CROWD NOISE. LET'S GO


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Reigns is over !!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I'm sure you will.
> 
> Edit: Speak of the devil. Two minutes in and my TV is already muted!


*Unmute so you can hear these RO-MAN chants 😏.







*


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Vince took the good mics


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Man the atmosphere feels so different with HHH in charge.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Where's biscuit?


Didn't want anyone upstaging Reigns, I guess.

Fair play.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Unmute so you can hear these RO-MAN chants 😏.
> View attachment 128503
> *


I'm sure there was a photo you could've used where he wasn't making a goofy face.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Heyman is too good.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Didn't want anyone upstaging Reigns, I guess.
> 
> Fair play.


I want a shrugging emote or emoji because that would be a perfect response to this post.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Who is sick of the same Paul Heyman promo? BROCK. LESNAR.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Agreed Wise Man i'm sick of Brock Lesnar too.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Kevin’s killing me with these camera cuts.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Roman's kicks are fire


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I'm sure there was a photo you could've used where he wasn't making a goofy face.


*But I know his expressions, especially the duck faces, are your absolute favorite! 😃







*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

troyag93 said:


> Kevin’s killing me with these camera cuts.


You're just not appreciating great camera work


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Yeah dumb ass just spell out your plan so the champion is prepared and expecting it.....


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Let’s get Theory some real music instead of “A-Town down” and then generic track C, or whatever.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

troyag93 said:


> Kevin’s killing me with these camera cuts.


Its pretty bad when you can almost immediately tell that Kevin Dunn is still working the show.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Don't do it Theory!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

STOP GLORIFYING RATS


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Theory is so hot


----------



## Tarrant666 (Oct 2, 2019)

Blows my mind how people think Roman is good on the mic, his delivery is so wooden and forced. Its obvious bad acting. Fools need to watch some previous top mic workers to see the difference.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Oh shit!


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Is it just me or does the promos seem a lot more authentic?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

La Parka said:


> Its pretty bad when you can almost immediately tell that Kevin Dunn is still working the show.


give it time. Bucky Beaver is on his way out, regardless if he wants it or not


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

LOL "Your daddy's not here anymore" LOL shit Roman went there


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

"He's alright" 😂😂😂


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Tarrant666 said:


> Blows my mind how people think Roman is good on the mic, his delivery is so wooden and forced. Its obvious bad acting. Fools need to watch some previous top mic workers to see the difference.


Roman is the 🐐 you troll


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Who’s your daddy chants 😂


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Roman with the shot, ouch lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

this crowd loves the big dowg


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

DUSTY 74 said:


> View attachment 128493
> 
> 
> 1,2 is this on ….













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice jab by Reigns there


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Roman unfiltered 🥶


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Who's your daddy!
Clap, clap, clap clap clap!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Roman is class at these promos now.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Damn. Reigns dropping them truth bombs.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Geeat segment, made Theory look less like a bitch.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551722186834153472


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Man, everything seems a lot more authentic with Triple H, this is wild. What a segment


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The "whos your Daddy" chant got me to laugh. Clever.

By the way, I hope that Gargano is watching this and tweets out "I am right here Roman!" even though Roman was talking about Vince.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Jesus Christ Reigns just completely bodied him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"Your daddy's not here anymore." 🤭







*


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

Theory missed out on an obvious comeback with Roman’s daddy not being around anymore either (Cena)


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Start of a theory face turn?


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

They managed to turn Theory from a coward heel into a underdog who doesn't back down, great stuff


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

20 mins before the first ad break

gotta be a record


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

How good is it to just hear natural crowd sound for once?


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Theory hasn’t won a match on TV since APRIL!


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Man, everything seems a lot more authentic with Triple H, this is wild. What a segment


I really don’t know if we’re viewing this through rose tinted lenses or what, but that felt like one of the better raw promo segments ina while.


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

Heel v Heel feels a tad awkward but that was otherwise pretty entertaining.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> They managed to turn Theory from a coward heel into a underdog who doesn't back down, great stuff


Yeah he has been well presented in the past few segments.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Great opening segment with the brawl and the promo between theory and Roman.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

They put him over, that's what they did.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I just turned on the channel after arriving home, and it thankfully went to commercial break seconds after seeing the current Universal Champion.

I can tell that I missed absolutely nothing substantial in the opening segment 😂

I'm really blessed atm.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

That was an excellent way to acknowledge the Vince situation without making it too obvious. Great opening segment.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Awesome segment.

Now of course that was with their biggest star and it didn't sound too different from before regardign him, but Theory did his part too. This is a hell of a promising start. Let's see if they can keep it up with other members of the roster.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I'm watching the USA feed and WTF WOMEN SHIT??????


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

DammitChrist said:


> I just turned on the channel after arriving home, and it thankfully went to commercial break seconds after seeing the current Universal Champion.
> 
> I can tell that I missed absolutely nothing substantial in the opening segment 😂
> 
> I'm really blessed atm.


You know you watched it. Stop lying.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

NICE!!!

I'm back in time for Austin Theory on TV


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> How good is it to just hear natural crowd sound for once?


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Great opening segment, although I was expecting Brock. Is he not at MSG?


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

I did like that segment but I'm curious how Vince being gone will effect a few people


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *But I know his expressions, especially the duck faces, are your absolute favorite! 😃
> View attachment 128504
> *


Fair. Him trying to show emotion is better than his usual robotic blank-stare look.


----------



## Tarrant666 (Oct 2, 2019)

Here comes Drew with his prop sword, that he can obviously never use which means its pointless cringe.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

The Boy Wonder said:


> You know you watched it. Stop lying.


He totally did. If you are posting, you are watching


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

DREW!!!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The Boy Wonder said:


> You know you watched it. Stop lying.


I literally just drove from the library.

If I was really here, I would've posted something within the first 15 minutes, and reacted to posts.

I didn't watch him at all thankfully. Stop lying.



FrankieDs316 said:


> He totally did. If you are posting, you are watching


I didn't watch him 😂


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551720534546829312

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551721223213780993

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551723446769537024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551723960290746370

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551724847176220674


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*You're not that guy, pal.







*


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

DammitChrist said:


> I didn't watch him 😂


You did.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

Tarrant666 said:


> Blows my mind how people think Roman is good on the mic, his delivery is so wooden and forced. Its obvious bad acting. Fools need to watch some previous top mic workers to see the difference.


You have it ass backwards. The IWC for 7 years have been saying Reigns can't talk at all when the reality while no Cena/Rock/Austin he is a very competent mic worker


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

FrankieDs316 said:


> You did.


Nope.


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Fake crowd noises still intermittently being used, but not overbearing like before. But hey, it’s still early 🤣


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I hope this is beginning of the end of the brand split. At least this is a new match.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Theory is one of the smoothest workers I’ve ever seen for his age.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Ugh the camera cuts in this match. Hopefully Dunn won't be there for too much longer.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

DammitChrist said:


> Nope.


You did. Our tribal chief thanks you


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Nope.


Yup.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Theory needs Candice to come back and save him.

We all know she was the True Badass of The Way.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

@DammitChrist absolutely watched Roman and loved it.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

La Parka said:


> @DammitChrist absolutely watched Roman and loved it.


He can't lie his way out of this one.


----------



## Rockymin (9 mo ago)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I'm watching the USA feed and WTF WOMEN SHIT??????


One of the most disgusting and stupid commercials I've ever seen. Commercials just suck so bad these days.


----------



## Tarrant666 (Oct 2, 2019)

validreasoning said:


> You have it ass backwards. The IWC for 7 years have been saying Reigns can't talk at all when the reality while no Cena/Rock/Austin he is a very competent mic worker


Competent? Well if you mean forced and wooden I agree. The standard is so low today I guess that is enough to be competent.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Rockymin said:


> One of the most disgusting and stupid commercials I've ever seen. Commercials just suck so bad these days.


Imagine growing up watching these ads. It sucks by the way, I wish commercials were better in general.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Long match that gets thrown out via dq.


VINCE YOU AINT FOOLIN ANYONE, TAKE OFF THAT TRIPLE H MASK


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Now hold on a minute playas..


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Run away Theory, that is WAY too much beef for you to handle.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Crowd is really hot


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Okay time to end the brand split...good move mixing things up here.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551726285382209538*


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Rockymin said:


> One of the most disgusting and stupid commercials I've ever seen. Commercials just suck so bad these days.


what was the commercial?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Ahh, let's see how horrible this batch of ads is!


----------



## Rockymin (9 mo ago)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Imagine growing up watching these ads. It sucks by the way, I wish commercials were better in general.


They were MUCH better when I was growing up back in the 70s and 80s. They were a little entertaining and you didn't mind them so much. Commercial breaks were much shorter then too.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

La Parka said:


> Long match that gets thrown out via dq.
> 
> 
> VINCE YOU AINT FOOLIN ANYONE, TAKE OFF THAT TRIPLE H MASK


We are getting a tag team match. We are also getting two more tag team matches tonight. Are we sure Teddy Long isn’t in charge?


----------



## Rockymin (9 mo ago)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> what was the commercial?


The one about women proudly proclaiming they are pooping and they are actually sitting on toilets pooping.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Rockymin said:


> They were MUCH better when I was growing up back in the 70s and 80s. They were a little entertaining and you didn't mind them so much. Commercial breaks were much shorter then too.


And not 70,000 times louder than the actual TV programming.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Tarrant666 said:


> Competent? Well if you mean forced and wooden I agree. The standard is so low today I guess that is enough to be competent.


Yep, I can't tell you a single word from his promo that I skipped, and I'm happier for it


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

hopefully Drew beats Roman at the castle he deserves to get his big win in front of a crowd since covid ruined his brock win plus Roman has been champ long enough its time for a change.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Rockymin said:


> The one about women proudly proclaiming they are pooping and they are actually sitting on toilets pooping.


It was funny like, the first 2 times, after that, I hated it.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Rockymin said:


> They were MUCH better when I was growing up back in the 70s and 80s. They were a little entertaining and you didn't mind them so much. Commercial breaks were much shorter then too.










Classic commercial


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

RLT1981 said:


> hopefully Drew beats Roman at the castle he deserves to get his big win in front of a crowd since covid ruined his brock win.


Drew is boring


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Theory putting in work tonight!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Drew is boring


I strongly agree. Never seen it tbh.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Rockymin said:


> The one about women proudly proclaiming they are pooping and they are actually sitting on toilets pooping.


Did they show a Stephanie script, from when she was Creative?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551726285382209538*


Boom


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

troyag93 said:


> View attachment 128508
> Classic commercial


I remember seeing this particular commercial, it has lasted that long. (yay, I have gotten to watch this ad during my tv show or whatever)


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Well this show is starting to bore me. three hours is just too much


----------



## Rockymin (9 mo ago)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> It was funny like, the first 2 times, after that, I hated it.


I never thought it was funny. The first time I saw it, all I could think was "what the actual fuck?"


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I believe that this is Pete Dunne's first appearance on Raw since the time that Kurt Angle introduced him as the surprise opponent for Enzo Amore back in November 2017.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Ahh, let's see how horrible this batch of ads is!


This is bob, Bob is happy 😃


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Rockymin said:


> I never thought it was funny. The first time I saw it, all I could think was "what the actual fuck?"


I only thought it was funny because they were saying poop on tv, poop is a funny sounding word once you think about it, of all the things it means, it means, well, poop.


----------



## Rockymin (9 mo ago)

troyag93 said:


> This is bob, Bob is happy 😃


Now that was a funny one.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I enjoy Butch.

Very fun match. The amount of commercials are unbearable.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Irish Jet said:


> I enjoy Butch.


He is really committed to his current character.


----------



## Rockymin (9 mo ago)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> And not 70,000 times louder than the actual TV programming.


OMG YES!! I can't friggin stand that.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

So far, a pretty standard format for raw but, it has been entertaining.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

The chaotic feel is definitely back


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Time for ads


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Drew is boring


Nah, the overrated guy who apparently opened the show tonight is boring.

Hopefully, Drew McIntyre ends his awful world title reign in early September.


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

DammitChrist said:


> I believe that this is Pete Dunne's first appearance on Raw since the time that Kurt Angle introduced him as the surprise opponent for Enzo Amore back in November 2017.


hopefully with trips in charge he turns on Sheamus and becomes himself again.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Time for ads


Top this!


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I don’t think Drew is boring but.. he could be more interesting. That theme song isn’t it. I find all those Irish, or Scottish theme songs terrible. Also, when he tries to be charismatic, it comes across as just that — like he’s TRYING to be charismatic. But he’s not bad though. I like Drew.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Rockymin said:


> They were MUCH better when I was growing up back in the 70s and 80s. They were a little entertaining and you didn't mind them so much. Commercial breaks were much shorter then too.



























KIT KAT - 80s Commercials Compilation


BIG RED - 80s Commercials Compilation


TOYS R US - 80s & 90s Commercials


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, the overrated guy who apparently opened the show tonight is boring.
> 
> Hopefully, Drew McIntyre ends his awful world title reign in early September.


Roman is alright I don't mind him but its time to end his reign which has gotten boring he went through everyone.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

God, I missed seeing Drew McIntyre work lengthy wrestling matches on Raw.

He's pretty damn good in the ring.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Maybe the sword is gone as it was Vince's?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Why this match is happening, I don't know, but I would like it to end please, nothing against the performers.


----------



## Tarrant666 (Oct 2, 2019)

Rockymin said:


> They were MUCH better when I was growing up back in the 70s and 80s. They were a little entertaining and you didn't mind them so much. Commercial breaks were much shorter then too.


everything was better back then. ad's were smarter, more creative now its just trash.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Theory is outstanding. Been bumping around all night.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Maybe the sword is gone as it was Vince's?


Hopefully. Walking around with that sword just made Drew look comical.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551713824209764352

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Goldberg anniversary coming up, wondering if anything will be done for that


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dolph Ziggler...such a distraction.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551730276270850048


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

DammitChrist said:


> Nah, the overrated guy who apparently opened the show tonight is boring.
> 
> Hopefully, Drew McIntyre ends his awful world title reign in early September.


No, we had to deal with Drew opening Raw every week cutting cheesy promos for an entire year. 2020-2021. It was shit. No more please


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551713824209764352


Asuka and Carmella down on Main Event? Disappointing.


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

Dolph with the trolling


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Ads aside some pretty great wrestling to start the show.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Damn they’re really making Theory look like a scrub lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Theory getting fucked up tonight lmao


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oof, looks like this garbage needs to be muted now.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

My tribal chief!


----------



## Rockymin (9 mo ago)

I really like Dolph Ziegler. I loved his gimmick when he was making fun of all the other wrestlers' gimmicks.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

NO, NOT THEORY!


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Consider me Sports Entertained.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

You know Roman, not that I don’t enjoy seeing Theory in pain.

But it’s not nearly as cool when you basically do nothing yourself.


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

looking forward to Drew/Sheamus on smackdown those 2 always have great matches together.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

troyag93 said:


> No, we had to deal with Drew opening Raw every week cutting cheesy promos for an entire year. 2020-2021. It was shit. No more please


We're getting more now that Triple H is in control now.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

DammitChrist said:


> Oof, looks like this garbage needs to be muted now.


you are insufferable


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Roman is PUNKING Theory all night 🤣🤣🤣







*


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

Jimmy smith doesn’t do it for me as a commentator/play-by-play guy. I just don’t feel like he lends much to the product. Give me Michael Cole, give me Mauro Ronallo, give me JR, Richabonni… but this guy? Idk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

First hour has been quite fun honestly.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Who's my daddy 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551725200038891520

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551730188051939334


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

you can tell we are under diffrent creative team the pacing and feel of the show is great plus crowd being hot helps as well.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rhhodes said:


> Who's my daddy
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551725200038891520
> ...


You like Drew as well? He is quite good. I am hoping he is the one to beat Reigns and gets a proper run as champ now that the crows are back.


----------



## Rockymin (9 mo ago)

This is dumb. Rey Mysterio has been wrestling for much longer than 20 years. I watched him in WCW in the 90s.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This package really just outlines how hilariously inferior Dominick is.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Rockymin said:


> This is dumb. Rey Mysterio has been wrestling for much longer than 20 years. I watched him in WCW in the 90s.



20 years in WWE.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> you are insufferable


It's almost like this is a warranted response from a mediocre world title reign that should've ended at Wrestlemania 37 last year in April, and it's coming from someone who's waited for this run to end as early as December 2020.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Triple H in charge, so of course we got Metallica.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> 20 years in WWE.


They’ve literally said it every time lol.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Rey Mysterio’s daughter is back. 😘


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Rey's daughter is sooo hot


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Wherever I May Roam by Metallica will always get me hyped. Such a classic and the S&M version is just :: chef kiss ::


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Aaliyah Mysterio sure changed up her look.

I like it.


----------



## Rockymin (9 mo ago)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> 20 years in WWE.


Yeah but, they acknowledge other wrestlers' entire careers, like Ric Flair. So why not Rey?


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

One thing Metallica can always count on is getting a check out of WWE.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Irish Jet said:


> They’ve literally said it every time lol.


Didn't think y'all would have to spell it out for them lol


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Edge time…… please 🙃


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Rey Mysterio’s daughter is back. 😘


Buddy Murphy / Matthews should show up asking why they left him back at the hotel..


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Dolorian said:


> You like Drew as well? He is quite good. I am hoping he is the one to beat Reigns and gets a proper run as champ now that the crows are back.


I like him but I think that (aside from recently) he had been floundering in the midcard for so long with that long Madcap and Corbin feud so I'm not sure if they'd have him beat Roman.


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

DammitChrist said:


> It's almost like this is a warranted response from a mediocre world title reign that should've ended at Wrestlemania 37 last year in April, and it's coming from someone who's waited for this run to end as early as December 2020.


Edge had the perfect storyline to ends Roman's reign and they did'n pull the trigger it would had been a great comebackstory plus it was fans first time back because of covid should have sent them home happy.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Taker's shirt


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolph Ziggler is FINALLY getting the promo time he deserves


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Piehound said:


> Buddy Murphy / Matthews should show up asking why they left him back at the hotel..


Might as well. Not like he’s doing much in AEW.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rhhodes said:


> I like him but I think that (aside from recently) he had been floundering in the midcard for so long with that long Madcap and Corbin feud so I'm not sure if they'd have him beat Roman.


He sure needs building up again. He had plenty of momentum before that feud. I just hope that after Saturday we move on from Lesnar (even if Theory cashes in on Reigns) so that Drew can start to move to the main event scene. Same goes for Styles who has been very underutilized for quite long.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

What if it's Edge AND Bray


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

The alpha academy is cringe


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Kinda sad AJ Styles isn’t doing anything at Summerslam. Guy doesn’t even have a match.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551727847731089408

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551728710558048260

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551729647183953920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551732373544468482

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551732605267152896


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Rockymin said:


> Yeah but, they acknowledge other wrestlers' entire careers, like Ric Flair. So why not Rey?


If it makes you feel better they did the same with HHH and Taker.


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Rey's daughter is sooo fine 🥵


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Rey’s old entrance was so much cooler. The changing masks is just annoying.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Man, that's a really talented trio out of the 4 names in that backstage segment.

I never thought I'd finally get to see AJ Styles and Dolph Ziggler finally team up together (as babyfaces too)


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> The alpha academy is cringe


No it is not!


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

I am so thoroughly tired of Rey and his shitty kid.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Rey's daughter is sooo fine 🥵


Okay, you've said this 6 times already, give it a rest fucking creep.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Rey Mysterio easily receiving the biggest pop of the night.

You'd love to see it for a deserving man


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

What if the fiend returns and destroys Rey?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Why does Eddie Guerrero’s son gotta follow Rey around everywhere like a lost orphan? 🤣


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Dominik has the WCW Eddie Guerrero mullet.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Would easily be down for one Rey solo run


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> No it is not!


you're cringe too


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> What if the fiend returns and destroys Rey?


Okay, but why?


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

Rockymin said:


> This is dumb. Rey Mysterio has been wrestling for much longer than 20 years. I watched him in WCW in the 90s.


his best work is in WCW imo.

Love rey in the cruiser weight div having killer matches with Eddie ,Dean,and jericho plus we got to see him unmask in the fithy animals.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> The alpha academy is cringe


SHOOSH PLEASE


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> you're cringe too


At least I'm not a creep, creep.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

A little known factoid: Rey one of the few megastars left that started in the 80s still wrestling (He started in 1989).


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

That shirt Dom is wearing is a callback to Eddie


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Benoit snubbed again classic Vince


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Where’s Chavos shoutout!? 😡


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

I miss Eddie so much


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Asuka842 said:


> Dominik has the WCW Eddie Guerrero mullet.




Like father, like son.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> A little known factoid: Rey one of the few megastars left that started in the 80s still wrestling (He started in 1989).


Oh. Cool!


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Konnan shoutout.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Eddie Was the goat. Great promo by Rey as usual. True pro.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

You know VKM ain't there if someone's mentioning Konnan on WWE TV😭


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I half expect Dom to attack him


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Araragi said:


> You know VKM ain't there if someone's mentioning Konnan on WWE TV





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

This is a nice segment, Dom turns and joins Judgment Day for sure?


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

Asuka842 said:


> Dominik has the WCW Eddie Guerrero mullet.


well Eddie is his father


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

itsbeenawhile said:


> This is a nice segment, Dom turns and joins Judgment Day for sure?


Has to be.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Right now would be a great night for a Dom heel turn.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> I half expect Dom to attack him


As he should.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Dominic has zero physical presence. He is so awkward, his body language says a lot too..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Right now would be a great night for a Dom heel turn.


Very much writes itself.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Well this is a nice moment


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Right now would be a great night for a Dom heel turn.


Only if they turn Escobar into his lackey and don’t just saddle him with Judgment Day


----------



## Rockymin (9 mo ago)

RLT1981 said:


> his best work is in WCW imo.
> 
> Love rey in the cruiser weight div having killer matches with Eddie ,Dean,and jericho plus we got to see him unmask in the fithy animals.


Agreed. I've actually been watching the old Nitro episodes, he was great there. And cruiserweight champion as well.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

What!


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

What a nice guy Finn.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dom's gonna turn here.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Is Rhea alive?


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Irish Jet said:


> Is Rhea alive?


Probably.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Cut to backstage, Rhea is beating up Rey’s wife and daughter because Rey stupidly left them back there when he came out.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

How can two people surround a 4 sided ring?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Irish Jet said:


> Is Rhea alive?


I sure hope so, her Ironman comment was concerning. I miss her on Raw.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> How can two people surround a 4 sided ring?


They walk around it?


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

The purple makes me think Rey is turning, weird but possible for maximum heat


----------



## Rockymin (9 mo ago)

Oh, now its a "Donnybrook Match".


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Damian Priest looking like a non-binary Undertaker.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker (12 mo ago)

Is there going to be a twist with Rey being the one turning on Dominik?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Is it just me or do the promos tonight already sound less scripted and more authentic? Trying to account for confirmation bias here. Things aren't going to change on a dime overnight.


----------



## postmoderno (May 19, 2020)

Well this has been pretty boring aside from the Theory/Roman stuff early on.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Rockymin said:


> Oh, now its a "Donnybrook Match".


Well, it was a Good old classic Donnybrook Match, unfortunately they shortened the name.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Irish Jet said:


> Is Rhea alive?


She's out with an injury.


----------



## Rockymin (9 mo ago)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Well, it was a Good old classic Donnybrook Match, unfortunately they shortened the name.


On Smackdown, they called it a "Shillelagh Match".


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Jedah said:


> Is it just me or do the promos tonight already sound less scripted and more authentic? Trying to account for confirmation bias here. Things aren't going to change on a dime overnight.


Rey Mysterio's promo was definitely authentic.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

YOU GET A TAG MATCH! EVERYBODY GETS A TAG MATCH!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Random tag team match, playa!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Balor's gear looks like shit, plain black tights, purple rag hanging out the back, and little black shoes with purple socks


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551735862748225536


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker (12 mo ago)

Why is Balor wearing that handkerchief in his back pocket?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Go for the unexpected turn and have Rey turn heel.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> They walk around it?



Then the side they walked from is no longer covered.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Rockymin said:


> On Smackdown, they called it a "Shillelagh Match".


They did?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I feel like wasting a Dom heel turn on a forgettable faction like judgement day is a mistake.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Then the side they walked from is no longer covered.


Don't walk slowly?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

If they are going to turn Dominick the moment was during Rey's promo and then have Balor come out clapping like he did. Doing it during or right after this match doesn't have the same impact.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Balor looks so weird wearing pants. 😂


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551738494434811904

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And Judgment Day needs to stop using Alter Bridge for their theme, thats too associated with Edge, like Motorhead was with Triple H.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

I love how every time Finn as a match people just roast his outfit lol.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

thatonewwefanguy said:


> Well, it was a Good old classic Donnybrook Match, unfortunately they shortened the name.





Rockymin said:


> On Smackdown, they called it a "Shillelagh Match".


They called it both, couldn't even keep it consistent throughout the segment.


----------



## itsbeenawhile (Feb 8, 2020)

I gotta go to YouTube to hear "who's that jumpin out the sky r-e-y, mysterio, here we go "


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker (12 mo ago)

Edge's head to pop out from that cake backstage


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I'm watching the USA feed and WTF WOMEN SHIT??????


They also have





PUBIC HAIR?!?!?!?!


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Never mind, someone beat me to it


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

If Dom isn't going to NXT, then sticking him in a stable like Judgement Day would be good until he gets more experience.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

somerandomfan said:


> They called it both, couldn't even keep it consistent throughout the segment.


Thank you @somerandomfan for clarifying that.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

My fav Rey theme. Rey had some crazy cool full body outfits in WCW.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

-XERO- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551735862748225536


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Ad time!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

AliFrazier100 said:


> If Dom isn't going to NXT, then sticking him in a stable like Judgement Day would be good until he gets more experience.


Dom joining them would be the final nail in the coffin, they turned into geeks with Balor becoming leader, Dom joining them would fully turn them into the Geek Squad.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Braden"GOAT"Walker said:


> Why is Balor wearing that handkerchief in his back pocket?


Worked for Jey USO. Thats been his look with a red one for a while, he just copied it


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

these commercials are a pain to sit thru.

hope Trips and Kahn can work out a deal with the networks to do picture in picture doing the breaks like AEW does would help a ton.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That Bullet Train movie with Brad Pitt looks like it will be worth a watch.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

RLT1981 said:


> these commercials are a pain to sit thru.
> 
> hope Trips and Kahn can work out a deal with the networks to do picture in picture doing the breaks like AEW does would help a ton.


USA seems open to that, they've done that for RAW before, and they do it on NXT as well.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

RLT1981 said:


> these commercials are a pain to sit thru.
> 
> hope Trips and Kahn can work out a deal with the networks to do picture in picture doing the breaks like AEW does would help a ton.


Mine are better!


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I wonder how much better Dom would be if he tried to wrestle like Chavo


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

I couldn’t give less of a shit about anyone in this match.


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Right now would be a great night for a Dom heel turn.


only problem with that I don't think Dom would be a good heel.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

That was a brilliant Clothesline by Finn Balor there!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Irish Jet said:


> I couldn’t give less of a shit about anyone in this match.


I used to care about Priest but they've shit the bed so bad with him since aligning him with Balor, totally fucked his career taking Edge away from him.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

BOOOYKA BOOYKAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

LOL Judgement Day are fucking piss without Edge. Berried.


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> That Bullet Train movie with Brad Pitt looks like it will be worth a watch.


It’s Brad Pitt. Name me a bad Brad Pitt movie


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Judgment day are such geeks, get buried 🤡


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Rey took out the shovel 😂🤣


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

Why can't his family get seats? What's the point in going to msg and watching on TV? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## troyag93 (Apr 9, 2016)

Seriously no Edge!?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Judgment day are such geeks, get buried 🤡


Their tag match was more entertaining than anything that took place in the opening segment at least.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is Edge not gonna have a match at Summerslam? should've brought him back by now if that was the plan.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

DammitChrist said:


> Their tag match was more entertaining than anything that took place in the opening segment at least.


so you admit, that you seen the segment?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> I used to care about Priest but they've shit the bed so bad with him since aligning him with Balor, totally fucked his career taking Edge away from him.


If Triple H took over years ago, we might have had better versions of him, Corbin and Kross.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

keithf40 said:


> Why can't his family get seats? What's the point in going to msg and watching on TV?


Right, I was expecting them to at least out in the ring with him while he was doing his promo.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, I guess Dom is never gonna turn, and Edge is like never coming back. Geez.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

It would be funny if Bianca hit Becky with the 26 second squash Saturday


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

DammitChrist said:


> Their tag match was more entertaining than anything that took place in the opening segment at least.


This is objectively false.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Instead of eliminating grays, eat lays!


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

Irish Jet said:


> LOL Judgement Day are fucking piss without Edge. Berried.


Rhea getting injured killed them she was the star of the group.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

floyd2386 said:


> They also have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Landing strips if you're lucky.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

La Parka said:


> so you admit, that you seen the segment?


Nope, I tuned in at 8:18 PM


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Dolorian said:


> Right, I was expecting them to at least out in the ring with him while he was doing his promo.


I would much rather them have a suite than be in the masses tbh if I’m Rey … people are stupid in general so having your whole family there but safe backstage in their own area is a plus


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Honestly outside of the first few segments this RAW has been a steaming pile of garbage


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bianca promo next, hopefully Becky interrupts.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm glad Dom didn't turn heel tonight


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

DammitChrist said:


> Nope, I tuned in at 8:18 PM


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

I love Chucky but this ad is starting to piss me off.


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

Catalanotto said:


> Rey’s gonna need a nekkid lady to hop out of his cake.
> 
> I’m on my way [emoji2]


Please

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Nope, I tuned in at 8:18 PM


No you didn't, no one remembers that specific of a time, you cant lie out of this, you were in it since the beginning!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

From Ministry to JD


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

@RapShepard


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I was about to say Dana Brooke looks different...but I don't think that's her.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mets jersey. GTFO.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Showstopper said:


> So, I guess Dom is never gonna turn, and Edge is like never coming back. Geez.


I don’t think Balor is the right one to turn for. I mean if you’re turning him, do a Prince Mysterio story where he gets LDF as his lackeys. You don’t waste him on judgment day 


And Edge is a star so he works great for a ppv or bigger show. I mean I get the argument though as he is The Godfather to Rey’s kids though


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Look at those girls getting cheek kisses from Rey


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

RLT1981 said:


> Rhea getting injured killed them she was the star of the group.


Rhea is not a star


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I don't know If turning heel would make Dom compelling honestly. He is actually older than Austin Theory, I really don't see the potential to be honest.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*YAY, BIANCA!!! ❤*


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Can't wait till rhis party gets destroyed, it will be fun to see who all is involved.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

RHEA RIPLEY IS BACK!!!!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RHEA BULLYING DOM LMAO


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

SHE’S ALIVE AND ABDUCTING LATINOS


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lmao Dom getting kidnapped by Rhea


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Rhea still looking good!


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Rhea is Dom's papi


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

If this was 1999, dom would've laid out Rhea


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rhea


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Trophies said:


> Lmao Dom getting kidnapped by Rhea


Rhea absolutely sucks


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Dom completely buried lol


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Oh they brought fake Amazon back 😂


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker (12 mo ago)

I thought they were going to kidnap Dom.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551743098367115265

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

WCW throwback with that present, I guess I shouldn't be so surprised now that Vince isn't in charge.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rhhodes said:


> Rhea is Dom's papi


Squashed that muppet.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Dom living our dream being dragged by Rhea 😩😩😩


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Rey’s 20th should have been celebrated in the 619.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Rhea!! She’s the only competent one here.

She’s coming for Aaliyah next.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Domidead.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> View attachment 128515


You replied back to me regarding the timing, so clearly you do care 

Thanks for caring


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Lol the one guy wouldn’t put down his drink to help Rey


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/m21kvk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551743512172961793

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

Rhea is a star more than balor


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/SquaredCircle/comments/m21kvk


Damn. The Undertaker sure shrunk.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

La Parka said:


> If this was 1999, dom would've laid out Rhea


Only randy can drop a woman on tv 😂


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I really cannot stand watching Bianca, it's even worse listening to her speak. Horrible voice and delivering, totally seals the deal with the head rolls and uh uh girl no you didnt..


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Aliyah Mysterio vs Rhea Ripley in a Buddy Murphy On A Pole match


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

scshaastin said:


> Lol the one guy wouldn’t put down his drink to help Rey


Not about to let that Patron go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Damn. The Undertaker sure shrunk.


Adam Cole diet


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Has there ever been a theme more unfitting for a wrestler than Becky's with her heel character? to this day still using that fucking upbeat babyface theme even as a delusional heel.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Who gave this mediocre woman (aka Bianca Belair) a live mic?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551743512172961793
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The greatest ppv in history would be a show shot and held in that parking lot


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

Summer slam on a Tuesday is gonna be awesome 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Bex


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Becky with another stupid looking outfit.

#ComeAtMe


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Corey still looks eternally constipated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hunter does love to book his brawls.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

This might be the weirdest outfit Becky ever put on


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RAW is BRAWLS


----------



## Rockymin (9 mo ago)

Wow, I'm actually cheering Becky right now, lol


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

WTF is Becky wearing?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Catalanotto said:


> Becky with another stupid looking outfit.
> 
> *#ComeAtMe*


Uh, that's a pretty bold hashtag (especially if you say it out loud)


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I hope Bianca can repair her braids.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

You can tell peoples promos are less scripted tonight, they feel a bit more natural.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker (12 mo ago)

They do a spot involving the announce table at least once every single RAW and SmackDown it feels like.

The same goes for that corner of the barricade where the timekeeper sits.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That doll looks like it's the offspring of two, inbred, sub-human pieces of garbage. Good grief.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Showstopper said:


> That doll looks like it's the offspring of two, inbred, sub-human pieces of garbage. Good grief.


WHY are there actual people who buy THAT??


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Showstopper said:


> That doll looks like it's the offspring of two, inbred, sub-human pieces of garbage. Good grief.


So from Alabama


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

DammitChrist said:


> Who gave this mediocre woman (aka Bianca Belair) a live mic?


that's one thing we can agree on


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

American_Nightmare said:


> Aliyah Mysterio vs Rhea Ripley in a Buddy Murphy On A Pole match


More like a Battle for Buddy’s Pole match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DammitChrist said:


> WHY are there actual people who buy THAT??


I don't even wanna venture a guess what these people are doing with these dolls..


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Sorry, but this show feels like the same garbage Vince has written, kinda wonder if he's actually still running things secretly


----------



## Rockymin (9 mo ago)

Damn, sounded like Goddess Alexa is coming back there. Woohoo!


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

Was I the only one who did a double take when Alexa Bliss got serious and turned directly to the camera to end her promo?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

DammitChrist said:


> WHY are there actual people who buy THAT??


They sold that doll so much they make over 800k last year off it alone. I mean shit 😂 it’s fugly but it still sells half that I would sell the lil fucker


----------



## Rockymin (9 mo ago)

wwetna1 said:


> They sold that doll so much they make over 800k last year off it alone. I mean shit 😂 it’s fugly but it still sells half that I would sell the lil fucker


Actually, I think they made over a million off that doll last year.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RHEA DA GOAT


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker (12 mo ago)

Edge to be in the back of, or even better, driving Rey's ambulance


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Rhea has done more in like ten minutes than Finn and Priest have in weeks.

She should be leading this group.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Sorry, but this show feels like the same garbage Vince has written, kinda wonder if he's actually still running things secretly


HHH just took over, there's stuff written in advance that would need to be burned through before any radical overhaul. The biggest change at this point is Vince hasn't ripped it up before going on the air. Give it time.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Good God her makeup is scary..


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Rhea must love this if she grew up a Mysterio fan


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Rhea destroying the Mysterios and becoming their Nightmare


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551743625381511168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551744971908300800

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551745262535823361

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551745369549295621

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551746089606324224


----------



## DUSTY 74 (Aug 11, 2021)

Also not to mention action figures of the doll announced at SDCC this past weekend coming soon


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Sorry, but this show feels like the same garbage Vince has written, kinda wonder if he's actually still running things secretly


Theres been signs of improvement, promos sound more natural and less scripted, show opened with a brawl, Vince has been gone for a few days, you aint gonna see a totally new show immediately give it some time jesus, you gotta finish up stoylines already in place and stuff.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Rockymin said:


> Actually, I think they made over a million off that doll last year.


You could be right I remember reading this 

US Bookies, Bliss’ Lilly Doll was listed behind only Stone Cold Steve Austin as WWE’s highest-selling merchandise. Austin’s Legacy Championship Collector’s title topped the list with estimated earnings of $1,359,984. Bliss’ Lilly Doll came in second, with $863,712.

Either way it’s enough to justify it being around. Hell I’m surprised they didn’t sell it like Barbie with different outfits


----------



## Londonlaw (Sep 16, 2009)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Sorry, but this show feels like the same garbage Vince has written, kinda wonder if he's actually still running things secretly


Its too soon to have completely rewritten a show that was likely mostly done by Friday. Plus the internal upheaval, and the fact that most of the build to Summerslam is already done.

I said in various places (I think here as well) it was unrealistic to expect a completely different show, especially straight away.


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker (12 mo ago)

DUSTY 74 said:


> View attachment 128519
> 
> 
> Also not to mention action figures of the doll announced at SDCC this past weekend coming soon


Looks like the Ultimate Warrior entered Ru Paul's Drag Race


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

somerandomfan said:


> HHH just took over, there's stuff written in advance that would need to be burned through before any radical overhaul. The biggest change at this point is Vince hasn't ripped it up before going on the air. Give it time.


It’s got to be peaceful knowing what you will do that day with a whole day to plan it barring sickness/injury


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

I don’t normally use the word “sucks,” but Dominique is pushing my limit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Doudrop looks like she swallowed Nia. She really put it on and didn’t keep up with fitness when she got her call up


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

DUSTY 74 said:


> View attachment 128519
> 
> 
> Also not to mention action figures of the doll announced at SDCC this past weekend coming soon


I guess they still had a surplus of unbought Jericho heads


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Becky got her blouse ripped open for touching Bianca's hair. She learned today.

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551746130484109312*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Becky got her blouse ripped open for touching Bianca's hair. She learned today.
> 
> https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551746130484109312*


Should've stripped her naked.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

People pay hundreds of dollars for Chucky dolls. I don't know the fascination with Lily though.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Alexa hasn’t ate a loss since her true return. 

She only returned at the Saudi show for the check lol pre wedding


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

DammitChrist said:


> Uh, that's a pretty bold hashtag (especially if you say it out loud)


AJ is on tv, I hope he reads it


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

Alexa Wins!!

hoping this leads to her becoming champion again!!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

Bliss pretending to sign an autograph lel


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Theres been signs of improvement, promos sound more natural and less scripted, show opened with a brawl, Vince has been gone for a few days, you aint gonna see a totally new show immediately give it some time jesus, you gotta finish up stoylines already in place and stuff.


Some people have no patience.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Showstopper said:


> Should've stripped her naked.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Far out, Vince has been gone for 3 days and you already have people going 

"See nothing changed guys." 

I'm more pessimistic about Triple H leading creative than anyone, but come on you can't expect change overnight. You're just being impatient. They need to wrap up the SummerSlam storylines first and then you'll likely see some real change.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> People pay hundreds of dollars for Chucky dolls. I don't know the fascination with Lily though.


Chucky is iconic, Lily not so much.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Giants and Yankees are the teams of this town. Fuck the Mets and Jets.


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

First time in a long time I'm watching an entire Raw. Forgot how tiring this is.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

The show has been better, but the 3 hours is still a drag.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

That movie with Paperboi and Bad Bunny looks [emoji91]


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Showstopper said:


> Giants and Yankees are the teams of this town. Fuck the Mets and Jets.


Fight me.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I miss segments with actual sets like Pipers Pit and The Barber Shop. This is so unimaginative and simple.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Today is tonight?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

OMG MARYSE


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Logan could cure cancer and he still wont be cheered. What a mistake trying to make him the babyface in this feud.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Piehound said:


> Today is tonight?


Technically yes, it is.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Lord Jesus Maryse


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Paul doesn't work as a face honestly, everything he is doing now is just heel.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Logan could cure cancer and he still wont be cheered. What a mistake trying to make him the babyface in this feud.


100%.

Seems like he wanted it but I don’t get it at all. A waste of a natural heel.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Maryse, wow!! 🔥🔥


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Heath V said:


> I miss segments with actual sets like Pipers Pit and The Barber Shop. This is so unimaginative and simple.


Also


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I don't have words, too busy keeping my eyes on Maryse.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Maryse forgetting lines and drowning here, jesus send someone out.


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

SAMCRO said:


> Logan could cure cancer and he still wont be cheered. What a mistake trying to make him the babyface in this feud.


you just can't hear his 9 year old fans in the crowd


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

Wtf is this 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Maryse just defies all logic and reality, shes the only woman on earth who gets hotter the older she gets.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Get you a woman who stands up for your balls[emoji23]


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551750480245559297

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

SAMCRO said:


> Logan could cure cancer and he still wont be cheered. What a mistake trying to make him the babyface in this feud.


who cares she is hot I could watch her all night


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Who measures their testicle?
The Miz, *I do!


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Logan staring


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Logan could cure cancer and he still wont be cheered. What a mistake trying to make him the babyface in this feud.


Yeah his match was impressive, but his brother makes him unlikeable


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Why the hell is Logan Paul being cast as a babyface? This alignment makes no sense.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jedah said:


> Why the hell is Logan Paul being cast as a babyface? This alignment makes no sense.


It is all wrong.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Logan (or is this the other one) looks more strung out than Jeff Hardy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Logan goes to the tiny balls line like a life raft to get a reaction doesn't he?


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Ciampa is enjoying his last week as The Miz's protege before he gets his first name back and gets a big push again after SummerSlam.


----------



## RightBoob (11 mo ago)

this is fucking truly, truly awful. I'd rather a family member walk in on me watching lesbian whipped-cream enema porn. Not joking.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Crowd has been totally indifferent for the last hour.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ciampa always in wrestling attire lol


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Maryse getting her hair out of the way so the cameras could get that cleavage was sweet.


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

Ciampa being wasted here.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Pretty silent crowd.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jedah said:


> Why the hell is Logan Paul being cast as a babyface? This alignment makes no sense.


Best guess is Vince is outta touch or maybe they thought they'd get some Cena mixed reaction at worst


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

WHERES JAKE


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

"I taught you everything you know. I didn't teach you everything I know." Taker used to say this in his rivalries with Kane.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Miz what the fuck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keithf40 (Jul 17, 2019)

What's the point of the balls? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Logan Paul will flounder as a babyface. Everything about him screams heel.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

keithf40 said:


> What's the point of the balls?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk



Low hanging fruit (hehe) to try to get the crowd behind Logan but obviously they aren't lol.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

RightBoob said:


> this is fucking truly, truly awful. I'd rather a family member walk in on me watching lesbian whipped-cream enema porn. Not joking.


I mean at least with that what you see is what you get, it's easy to come clean with "Yep you caught me watching porn". This on the other hand... How do you explain this argument about ball size is wrestling?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I can't fucking stand Dawkins "Yeeaaaahhhhh" _Clap_ _Clap_ he looks like a fucking idiot.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

Logan Paul might want in his greatest wishes to be cheered but it’s just not gonna happen. The guy is a natural heel.


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

Catalanotto said:


> Pretty silent crowd.


 we are heading into the 3rd hour crowd is burned out probaly having to sit thru all the ads breaks it can tire you out.


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

Get rid of the camera cuts. Good lord


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Double J about to take these boys out to the parking lot.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

AJ 


BRB GUYS


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why is this tag match happening?


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Showstopper said:


> Giants and Yankees are the teams of this town. Fuck the Mets and Jets.


This.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Almost every match that has AJ Styles, Dolph Ziggler, and Chad Gable in it together is must-see.

That one exception being that awful 2022 Men's Rumble match


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Jets fans actually exist? Lol. Must be a miserable existence


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Jets fans actually exist? Lol. Must be a miserable existence


Mods we need to clamp down on the bullying.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

My fucking game was just on commercial, WWE SUPERCARD!!!! YAY BABY!!!!!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Irish Jet said:


> Mods we need to clamp down on the bullying.



Hey man I was a big Chad Pennington fan. That guy ruled


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah his match was impressive, but his brother makes him unlikeable


He's not exactly likable on his own...


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Irish Jet said:


> Mods we need to clamp down on the bullying.


How is it considered bullying when it's true?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Is Gable doing an anti-vaping gimmick?


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Jets fans actually exist? Lol. Must be a miserable existence


J E T S = Just End The Season


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Catalanotto said:


> AJ
> 
> 
> BRB GUYS


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

La Parka said:


> Is Gable doing an anti-vaping gimmick?


God I sure hope not.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Shut up Chad


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Shut up Chad


SHOOOOOOSH!


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I like the anti-vaping campaign. 

Imagine being over the age of 14 and fucking vaping.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Gable


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Vaping is lame as fuck though I can get behind this


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551751966757380096

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

Gable gets heel heat, but I don't think fans want to boo Otis.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> Mods we need to clamp down on the bullying.


Isn't being a Jets fan a form of self-bullying anyway?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Look what I started with this Jets stuff. Didn't expect it to snowball. Sorry @Irish Jet


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551751966757380096
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Should have used her secret move


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Showstopper said:


> Look what I started with this Jets stuff. Didn't expect it to snowball. Sorry @Irish Jet


Well, what else did you expect?


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551751966757380096
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She did the same same to Sonya last Friday.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Ronda Rousey on RAW? The Brand Split is truly dead. So lame....


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Piehound said:


> He's not exactly likable on his own...


Tbf the few podcasts I've seen him on he's been pretty cool.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolph Ziggler actually winning a match cleanly makes me happy


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Rollins vs Riddle randomly on Summerslam just because it'll be a good match, no story whatsoever.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Dolph Ziggler actually winning a match cleanly makes me happy


It's been a minute.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

How the fuck are they giving Mysterios and Judgment Day NO DQ but not giving it to the USO’s and Profits?


----------



## Braden"GOAT"Walker (12 mo ago)

Is McAfee going to wrestle at every stadium PPV now?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Why do those boos sound so fake and piped in?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Oh, snap.

I actually forgot he had a tag match tonight too.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

So is AJ a Dirty Dog now?

The main event could have been: Riddle, Profits, and Belair vs Usos, Rollins, and Becky


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

That Kurt Angle biography looks fucking great.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

DammitChrist said:


> Oh, snap.
> 
> I actually forgot he had a tag match tonight too.


no you didn't


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Mutant God said:


> So is AJ a Dirty Dog now?
> 
> The main event could have been: Riddle, Profits, and Belair vs Usos, Rollins, and Becky


Roode is officially on Smackdown now i think, so that team i assume is dead. Which i'm thankful for, it was holding both guys back.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

They will find a million different ways to have the USO’s vs The Street Profits.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Finally saw the women pooping commercial lol wtf


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

FrankieDs316 said:


> no you didn't


Yes, I did forget.

I was actually wondering what match would close over AJ Styles/Dolph Ziggler vs Alpha Academy, especially when they already showed both Becky Lynch and Bianca Belair in a segment earlier tonight.

It's almost like I skipped the opening segment entirely, and genuinely didn't know which match would close since I tuned in blind (which you find it hard to believe).


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Irish Jet said:


> They will find a million different ways to have the USO’s vs The Street Profits.


I don't even remember when there was a match for the tag titles that didn't involve them.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Oi get fucked Riddle ya cooked cunt don't go using our national animal ya wanker


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

DammitChrist said:


> Yes, I did forget.
> 
> I was actually wondering what match would close over AJ Styles/Dolph Ziggler vs Alpha Academy, especially when they already showed both Becky Lynch and Bianca Belair in a segment earlier tonight.
> 
> It's almost like I skipped the opening segment entirely, and genuinely didn't know which match would close since I tuned in blind (which you find it hard to believe).


You've been watching since the start


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Trophies said:


> Finally saw the women pooping commercial lol wtf


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

wwetna1 said:


> How the fuck are they giving Mysterios and Judgment Day NO DQ but not giving it to the USO’s and Profits?


The storyline doesn't call for it. The focus is referees making mistakes.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

They're still doing these CGI things during entrances? That thing when Matt Riddle kicked his shoes off was particularly obnoxious. Dunn cannot go soon enough.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> I don't even remember when there was a match for the tag titles that didn't involve them.


I'd go with that Smackdown episode in May 2022, which had RKBro vs Usos close the show.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Irish Jet said:


> They will find a million different ways to have the USO’s vs The Street Profits.


Hell in a cell, ladder match, WALES STREET FIGHT

Theres so many possibilities


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Jedah said:


> They're still doing these CGI things during entrances? That thing when Matt Riddle kicked his shoes off was particularly obnoxious. Dunn cannot go soon enough.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Brock looks disturbingly like a viking Santa Claus there..

You'd damn well better be good... 
You'd better not pout
or you'll find out what Suplex City is all about..


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

DammitChrist said:


> Yes, I did forget.
> 
> I was actually wondering what match would close over AJ Styles/Dolph Ziggler vs Alpha Academy, especially when they already showed both Becky Lynch and Bianca Belair in a segment earlier tonight.
> 
> It's almost like I skipped the opening segment entirely, and genuinely didn't know which match would close since I tuned in blind (which you find it hard to believe).


Stop your lying now, you've been watching since the beginning, it's just hard to remember what happened at the beginning of the show because it happened almost 3 hours ago.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

DammitChrist said:


> I'd go with that Smackdown episode in May 2022, which had RKBro vs Usos close the show.


I thought that post meant either team, so Usos disqualifies that match.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

Piehound said:


> Brock looks disturbingly like a viking Santa Claus there..
> 
> You'd damn well better be good...
> You'd better not pout
> or you'll find out what Suplex City is all about..


Brock Lesnar Clause is coming, to town!


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

VKM should buy WF and book DC to take a lie detector test.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

AliFrazier100 said:


> The storyline doesn't call for it. The focus is referees making mistakes.


The ref is JJ. They are going to have a bump, but shot, guitar, something screwy lol so they may as well have doubled down on the chaos.


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

AliFrazier100 said:


> The storyline doesn't call for it. The focus is referees making mistakes.


It should have been a ladder match, and they could have brought the Dudleys in to oversee it. Would have made more sense than Jarrett. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

wwetna1 said:


> The ref is JJ. They are going to have a bump, but shot, guitar, something screwy lol so they may as well have doubled down on the chaos.


Plus a Russo run in, a heel turn and a dwarf with a gun.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

somerandomfan said:


> I thought that post meant either team, so Usos disqualifies that match.


Oh, never mind.

I thought it was talking about that specific match-up 

If we're going with the last time that the tag titles were defended without either tag team, then it's probably RKBro vs Kevin Owens/Seth Rollins vs Alpha Academy for the Raw Tag titles back in March on that Raw episode.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Loud Roman chants


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Plus a Russo run in, a heel turn and a dwarf with a gun.


Gotta have something on a pole in this match!


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Roman's thicccc


----------



## AliFrazier100 (Feb 2, 2019)

wwetna1 said:


> The ref is JJ. They are going to have a bump, but shot, guitar, something screwy lol so they may as well have doubled down on the chaos.


Yeah, but guest refs don't do gimmick matches.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

OK Steph, Kevin Dunn can be fired any moment now.


----------



## PG Punk (12 mo ago)

Street Profits are a poor man's Acclaimed without the hilarious raps.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

he bleedin


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Vince would be a 130 year old skeleton booking old Brock vs. old Roman at BingoMania and BingoSlam in the local nursing home. "Last Man Standing" as they both try to balance on their walkers.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

JUST BLEED


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

This has been a shockingly poor raw. Even compared to every other raw from the last few years.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Fuck I was watching ESPN for a sec, WTF happened to Montez face?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Blood on RAW? Really is new leadership around here.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> OK Steph, Kevin Dunn can be fired any moment now.


----------



## Araragi (Aug 27, 2017)

BLOOD N GUTS


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> Blood on RAW? Really is new leadership around here.


Cody at home, smiling.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Montez got color god damn


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

BLOOD ON RAW?!!! YOU KNOW WHAT THIS MEANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HOWLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

How did montez get busted open? Camera didn't even try to hide it


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Dang Roman that was kind of stiff lol


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


>


Dream come true right there


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

The current Universal Champion legitimately busted Montez Ford's nose open doing a simple spot?

Strip those world titles off him for being too reckless


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

On one hand I'm a bit disappointed to see that instead of just rolling with it WWE decided to just cut to commercial and wipe him off. At the other hand that was really close to his eyes, fair enough to clean him up.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

DammitChrist said:


> The current Universal Champion legitimately busted Montez Ford's nose open doing a simple spot?
> 
> Strip those world titles off him for being too reckless


He’s been watching too many tapes of how Seth works


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Triple H - "Remember that throne?"


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AJ not even on the summerslam card.

Sad to see his career end like this.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

DammitChrist said:


> The current Universal Champion legitimately busted Montez Ford's nose open doing a simple spot?
> 
> Strip those world titles off him for being too reckless


Some people won't get the irony.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> AJ not even on the summerslam card.


Disappointing indeed.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

ez w


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Ace said:


> AJ not even on the summerslam card.
> 
> Sad to see his career end like this.


Hell be fine. new people in charge


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Disappointing indeed.


 Don't think he cares either, has been collecting a pay check and doing nothing for a while.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

FrankieDs316 said:


> Hell be fine. new people in charge


 Probably will be worse lol, Vince liked AJ.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is it just me or has Riddle been eating a lot of pins lately?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Come on Tribal Chief haters, blame Vince McMahon now. 🤣


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

DammitChrist said:


> The current Universal Champion legitimately busted Montez Ford's nose open doing a simple spot?
> 
> Strip those world titles off him for being too reckless


The new Nia


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

I missed KO tonight


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Not a single 24 7 segment without Vince.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Huge pop for Seth.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Of course this boring clown pins Riddle yet again


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Ace said:


> Probably will be worse lol, Vince liked AJ.


So does HHH. The man who brought him into WWE in the first place


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Will never get hit you with a step in head but not chair lol


----------



## Blonde (Sep 8, 2018)

Seth better squash Riddle at SummerSlam and shove his flip flops down his throat.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Am i remembering this right, Rollins is feuding with Riddle cause he thinks Riddle's stupid? is that the story for this feud? lol.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Crowd singing Seth's theme, while Riddle is killed. Never change MSG.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

FrankieDs316 said:


> So does HHH. The man who brought him into WWE in the first place


You can tell hhh and steph are in the building though lol with the Seth ending the show shit


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

So kayfabe-wise he's dead now? Or at least paralyzed?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Am i remembering this right, Rollins is feuding with Riddle cause he thinks Riddle's stupid? is that the story for this feud? lol.


Can't be worse that Shane vs B-B-B-B Braun I guess


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Defiantly a new feel to Raw. The wrestlers looked more relax and the commentary was pretty good.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Seth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> Don't think he cares either, has been collecting a pay check and doing nothing for a while.


Yeah, probably but I am hoping we get Style vs Reigns III before he hangs the boots. Would honestly not mind it if Styles gets the win to pick up one of the tilts.


----------



## FrankenTodd (Nov 14, 2013)

Live look at Vince thinking he’s tearing up tonight’s script 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

FrankieDs316 said:


> Defiantly a new feel to Raw. The wrestlers looked more relax and the commentary was pretty good.


Agreed, and i don't get the ones going "Nothings changed show still sucks" 5 minutes after Vince is gone, like fucking hell people give it time, they gotta finish up the storylines Vince and others had in place. After Summerslam is when you can expect to see real change in terms of feuds and pushes and stories, we gotta finish up the Summerslam feuds thats already in place.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Did Edge return as 'rumored?' I missed Raw.


----------



## FrankieDs316 (12 mo ago)

Triple H running the show was defiantly felt tonight. Breath of fresh air


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

FrankenTodd said:


> Live look at Vince thinking he’s tearing up tonight’s script
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Blood?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551760064863784960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551761515245625344

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551763932586643457

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551764645303681024

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551764861998301187


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

You can tell Hunters touches were on the show with the amount of brawls and the step up in violence with the ending segment, the stuff with Rey, plus making sure his girl Ripley was showcased. It's definitely there.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> You can tell Hunters touches were on the show with the amount of brawls and the step up in violence with the ending segment, the stuff with Rey, plus making sure his girl Ripley was showcased. It's definitely there.


And no Ziek stuff. A more mature show?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RainmakerV2 said:


> You can tell Hunters touches were on the show with the amount of brawls and the step up in violence with the ending segment, the stuff with Rey, plus making sure his girl Ripley was showcased. It's definitely there.


Plus everyone's promos felt more relaxed and off the cuff, more natural and not like people reciting lines.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> And no Ziek stuff. A more mature show?


Could be.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle (Jul 18, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Did Edge return as 'rumored?' I missed Raw.


No, just another vignette


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

First time I’ve watched a full Raw in ages. Still need to sort the set/stage/lighting/graphics out. But there wasn’t much to complain about on Raw tonight.

Stupid CGI graphics need to go.
Logan/Miz is meh. Maryse was meh.
Women’s match was meh.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551751966757380096
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like Rousey(as long as they don't let her talk) but the BEST part of that was Nikki just casually leaving the ring.


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

wish they had Riddle get a win over on Roman there.A loss here would not of hurt Roman at all and would had made Riddle look like a threat.You could have still had Seth come out atferwards and layed Riddle out like they did.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

rich110991 said:


> Stupid CGI graphics need to go.


Yeah most of them make the show look cartoony. They feel out of place.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Decent show. There's only so much they could do on a go-home show. You definitely felt Triple H's influence on this show:

• A brawl to start off the show
• Alexa's promo about the championship (Triple H handpicked her to be apart of his WM 30 entrance)
• Rhea's return
• Showing Montez Ford's bloody face
• A rather vicious looking stomp to end the show


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah, probably but I am hoping we get Style vs Reigns III before he hangs the boots. *Would honestly not mind it if Styles gets the win to pick up one of the tilts.*


That's the only acceptable outcome to that match-up 

Otherwise, please keep AJ Styles away from him.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

FrankieDs316 said:


> So does HHH. The man who brought him into WWE in the first place


 HHH loves his guys more and I don't think there's room for an old vet like AJ in HHH's WWE.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

DammitChrist said:


> That's the only acceptable outcome to that match-up
> 
> Otherwise, please keep AJ Styles away from him.


 lol I'd kill for a good match at this point, AJ has done fuck all in years.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Ace said:


> lol I'd kill for a good match at this point, AJ has done fuck all in years.


His best we encounters are Brock, Cena, and Roman 

AJ under delivered performance wise with Nakamura and Edge to me


----------



## RLT1981 (Aug 3, 2021)

DammitChrist said:


> That's the only acceptable outcome to that match-up
> 
> Otherwise, please keep AJ Styles away from him.


AJ/Roman did have 2 good matches back in 16 so I'm down for it if AJ gets the win otherwise like you said keep him away from him.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

Jedah said:


> They're still doing these CGI things during entrances? That thing when Matt Riddle kicked his shoes off was particularly obnoxious. Dunn cannot go soon enough.


I wish they would get rid of all that shit.

Wrestling is scripted, we get it, but, I wish they would make it more serious. A giant fucking Lilly doll, grasshoppers jumping out of Riddle, cringe.


----------



## Piehound (Dec 16, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Did Edge return as 'rumored?' I missed Raw.


Nope


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Objectively, I thought Raw was really good tonight (outside of Riddle getting beaten by the bore again).

Triple H definitely showed his influence tonight.

The show overall was much more chaotic than usual.

They actually highlighted Montez Ford's blood, which Vince McMahon would've just tried to cut the camera angles away from it.

Rhea Ripley made her return tonight, and Triple H is definitely a big fan of hers.

There was no 24/7 nonsense tonight.

The promos felt more loose and natural tonight, especially with Rey Mysterio's promo here.

Plus, the matches felt more hard-hitting, more flashy, more fast-paced, and more violent than usual too.

Even though he really likes Kevin Owens and Asuka, I feel like Triple H kept them off the show tonight so that he could utilize them more after they're done with Summerslam.

Tonight's episode honestly makes me more hopeful/optimistic for WWE's future under the creative direction of Triple H


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Best line of the night:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551724999177904128


----------



## Tobiyama (Dec 19, 2020)

I thought Raw was kind of boring at times. And the Logan Paul segment was bad. But this was way more focused for a PPV go-home show than usual.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

I only saw highlights, best one was my gal Rhea Ripley bitching out Dominik and then Rey. The rest looked run of the mill crap.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*We LOVE to see it! ☝🏽

 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551758667044855808*


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Was anyone else happy to see people actually watching TV like normal people instead of the awkward way Vince was having people watch TV backstage?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm still happy that Rey Mysterio got the biggest crowd reaction/pop of the show tonight


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

This is thread worthy? It still didn't look natural, you ever been to a get together that looked that forced? It's TV, they're given points and told what to do, what to say and how to do it. It is what it is.. 

Best part of that whole scene was Rhea, good to see her again.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

That was structured so nicely and it was fantastic to see Rey get treated with respect. If the old man was around there's no way rey would have won


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

RainmakerV2 said:


> You can tell Hunters touches were on the show with the amount of brawls and the step up in violence with the ending segment, the stuff with Rey, plus making sure his girl Ripley was showcased. It's definitely there.



Exactly! It felt exciting to watching, even the wrestling felt like it had different energy, felt like they were allowed to do more as well. Brawls were chaotic and the Rey backstage attack was attitude era-ish. Can't wait till next week, that's when we'll probably start to see changes happening with pushes and what not.


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

I just woke up. Should I watch this or just watch summerslam? What’s the grade


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Ace said:


> AJ not even on the summerslam card.
> 
> Sad to see his career end like this.


While someone as boring as Corbain is, everything wrong with current wwe.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

HookedOnThuganomics said:


> Was anyone else happy to see people actually watching TV like normal people instead of the awkward way Vince was having people watch TV backstage?


Did you watch the two tag teams that were on screen with Jarrett? Sorry, idr who they were. Same awkward, I'm gonna face the camera and talk to my foe like an idiot stance. It was one of the things tonight that made me remember why I stopped watching a couple of years ago. Also note the Vince trope where Rey had an accomplishment but had to get laid out in the end. And don't forget the childish nuts joke with Miz and Logan. His influence is still heavily around.


----------



## Cosmo77 (Aug 9, 2016)

depends on what you want to watch on raw bunny


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

Cosmo77 said:


> depends on what you want to watch on raw bunny


Good matches and/or funny segments worth mentioning?

or better yet, what should I skip?


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> That was structured so nicely and it was fantastic to see Rey get treated with respect. If the old man was around there's no way rey would have won


That's not necessarily the case, apparently it was Finn's birthday and we all know you lost on your birthday under Vince's regime. This was a unique situation, A celebration and a birthday so someone had to lose on a special day for them.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

yeahbaby! said:


> I only saw highlights, best one was my gal Rhea Ripley bitching out Dominik and then Rey. The rest looked run of the mill crap.


Their wasn't as many recaps and you actually saw wrestling and not 2-3 minute matches for every match. Change will be gradual but if you are willing to have some patience it might be worth checking out WWE again.


----------



## GarpTheFist (8 mo ago)

Raw threads went from 200 comments per thread to 700+ with the news of a capable booker in charge.




Good Bunny said:


> Good matches and/or funny segments worth mentioning?
> 
> or better yet, what should I skip?



Watch all of it except the Bliss and Ziggles/Styles match


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Good Bunny said:


> Good matches and/or funny segments worth mentioning?
> 
> or better yet, what should I skip?


I can at least recommend the good matches from tonight in chronological order:

- Austin Theory/Sheamus vs Drew McIntyre/Bobby Lashley

- Rey Mysterio/Dominik Mysterio vs Judgment Day

- Bloodline vs Street Profits/Riddle


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> You can tell peoples promos are less scripted tonight, they feel a bit more natural.


I guess Bianca needs to be scripted cause that shit was awful ...... choo choo











Asuka842 said:


> Rhea has done more in like ten minutes than Finn and Priest have in weeks.
> 
> She should be leading this group.


I've said this before but when I see Judgement Day I just think Decay you can see Rhea/Rosemary is the most over and light years ahead of the 2 guys


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> I guess Bianca needs to be scripted cause that shit was awful ...... choo choo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not saying it was great but 
Bianca was mocking Becky from last week when she called herself The Bex Express and had all those train puns in her promo so while corny it does make sense.🤷


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

Piehound said:


> Nope


JD said his flight got delayed


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW was much improved this week for sure on the first night of Triple H being in charge of creative. We started with a brawl between Miz and Logan Paul which was new. Then a decent promo segment with the Bloodline and Theory. Loved the line Roman said to Theory that his daddy is no longer in charge of the company. Theory and Sheamus vs Lashley and McIntrye was a good match though although this was a sure sign that the brand split is dead. The company just wont acknowledge it. 

Rey Misterio had an emotional promo and I dont think that was scripted. Just came from the heart I believe mentioning Eddie Guerrero as well. I couldn't believe the Misterios defeated the Judgment Day like that but it would make sense with the backstage segments that followed. That backstage brawl was very Attitude Era-ish and loved it. Just glad to see Rhea back again too along with her shoving Aliyah Misterio before the brawl. Remember when Aliyah Misterio walked off with Buddy Murphy that one year? Holy hell Alexa Bliss is so hot. Her promo before her match against Doudrop might be a sign that she is going to be in the Title picture again soon. WWE, I dont know if the fans want to cheer for Logan Paul. Seeing AJ Styles and Ziggler as a team is weird. Main event tag team match was solid. Montez was bleeding. Thats your TV-14 moment! Show ends with Rollins attacking Riddle was fine too. The show felt much smoother so this was a good sign. I pray that Triple H can help turn this around.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

The only good parts of the show...

"Your daddy isn't here anymore"

And the chance that a real talent that is fire on the mic will actually be inserted into the title picture soon.






Piss poor go home Raw for the 2nd biggest ppv of the year.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Great line from Roman at the opening of the show. 
Good opening match which was changed to a tag match. The faces won. 
20 years of Rey Mysterio in the WWE. He is great (well not that great anymore, but he is older now). Rey and hit talentless son won the match, but got beat up in the back. 
Bianca... get her of the mic. Let her lose the title asap.
Bliss is out of the 24/7 title picture, thank god. She won against the jobber.
Logan Paul looks and acts like a heel, so after his Summerslam win he will be a heel soon enough.
Ziggler as a face actually works at the moment.
I skipped most of the main event, because of the awfull Usos/StreetProfits feud. The ending looked good.


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

otbr87 said:


> The only good parts of the show...
> 
> "Your daddy isn't here anymore"
> 
> ...


Rey was great though.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Well, it was a decent show than the unwatchable garbage Raw was last time I watched it. Nothing worldbreaking but at least passable. The promos seemed less robotic. I assume things will change more after SummerSlam, which I have no intention of watching because the card does nothing for me.

My major complaints with the show were the CGI shit and camera cuts, but I assume that won't be there for much longer.

And Logan Paul really, really needs to be a heel. Were these guys seriously casting him as a babyface all this time? Who could have possibly thought that would work.

But overall, the pacing and the promos suggested a small improvement. Baby steps. Things won't change overnight.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Man when WWE want too / let him be Miz can still come across like a Star. Just a shame he's booked so horrifically 99% of the time.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

I don’t get why they take someone like Logan Paul and try to make him a babyface. People know who he is and want to hate him/boo him. Why not lean into that? I guess it’s to sell merchandise or something, but still — there are heels and faces for a reason in wrestling. You can paint him any way you want but people aren’t going to buy it.


----------



## thatonewwefanguy (Feb 6, 2020)

PG Punk said:


> Street Profits are a poor man's Acclaimed without the hilarious raps.


But the street profits have been around longer, so really, the Acclaimed is a poor man's Street Profits
That was one of the best episodes of Raw in a long time, consider me sports entertained.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

So is Aaliyah gonna start training to go at Rhea?

Why was dominik wearing a 2005 Eddie Guerrero rip-off shirt?

Montez bleeding? Didn’t care nor was it needed. Now had it been backstage and he got busted then it would’ve meant something.

Becky vs Bianca after this gotta go. I’m watching no more saga feuds, hate them shits.

Bliss needs to stop talking while holding a doll because it looks goofy as fuck


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Can they just have Dominik join Judgement Day already? I feel like that's kind of inevitably where this is going, just get to it so the kid can have something marginally more interesting to him than just "Rey's kid."


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Reservoir Angel said:


> Can they just have Dominik join Judgement Day already? I feel like that's kind of inevitably where this is going, just get to it so the kid can have something marginally more interesting to him than just "Rey's kid."



If you thought Vince liked to drag stuff out wait til Hunter gets the full book lol.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

I thought the show was much better then usual.

I liked the Roman segment and Theory. McIntyre and Theory was an obvious DQ but I was surprised they turned it into a tag team. Theory getting a lot of TV time for the first hour. 

Instead of a boring promo, it starts chaotic with a brawl with Logan and Miz.

The matches were more crisp less boring, more action, I could already tell the show was being booked different.

The main event was good. I've always liked Montez Ford and I really do believe he could be a breakout baby-face for WWE. He's got facials and great athlete and I do think they pull the trigger on this in the autumn. 
Roman had to win clean for the match on Saturday.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

I watched only the first hour of Raw (most of it - muted the Roman segment so won't comment on that). The first minute of Raw was great with Miz and Logan Paul starting out in a brawl. Not that something like this should be overdone, but it was a great way to start the show and give it some fire.

Beyond that though, nothing about the show that I saw felt different. The McIntyre/Theory match into the tag match is the kind of crap I don't feel too strongly about, just didn't care. Can't even remember what happened after that. Ended up watching Better Call Saul and then didn't bother coming back for the final hour. Will give it some time though and try watching the next few weeks and see if things do improve. It knew it wasn't going to do a 180 right away and become great. Was hoping the first hour would've been a stronger start and given me a reason to tune in during the final, but oh well.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I watched only the first hour of Raw (most of it - muted the Roman segment so won't comment on that).


You missed a decent segment. Theory did a great job with his reaction to Roman's comments. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551725099123986438


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The Boy Wonder said:


> You missed a decent segment. Theory did a great job with his reaction to Roman's comments.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551725099123986438


If that was anything to go by for the whole segment, don't think I missed much. Roman's promo was weak as usual and don't see Theory's reaction as great. If anything it felt like he was just served up on a platter for Roman to get some points with the audience.

I don't think Theory should've been the guy to win MITB, but if they're going that route then they shouldn't make him look a joke next to the champion he's supposed to be a threat to. Even if the plan is for him to fail the cash in, at least try to make him seem like he could potentially pull it off, until he eventually fails.


----------



## [The_Game] (Aug 13, 2007)

Man Logan Paul is change the channel bad.

really loved the reigns theory segment, and enjoyed the backstage street profits usos segment. Hopefully the street profits can win it come summerslam. 😁


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> If that was anything to go by for the whole segment, don't think I missed much. Roman's promo was weak as usual and don't see Theory's reaction as great. If anything it felt like he was just served up on a platter for Roman to get some points with the audience.
> 
> I don't think Theory should've been the guy to win MITB, but if they're going that route then they shouldn't make him look a joke next to the champion he's supposed to be a threat to. Even if the plan is for him to fail the cash in, at least try to make him seem like he could potentially pull it off, until he eventually fails.


They probably did it to build sympathy for Theory. He will be a babyface by next year most likely.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The Boy Wonder said:


> They probably did it to build sympathy for Theory. He will be a babyface by next year most likely.


Man if that was the intent, it was a miss. He just looked like a clown to me (and considering the reaction by the fans, to most of them as well).

A segment like this would've fit better if Roman was delivering something similar to Sami (in terms of verbally ripping him to shreds). Theory I don't really get what they're doing with.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Man if that was the intent, it was a miss. He just looked like a clown to me (and considering the reaction by the fans, to most of them as well).
> 
> A segment like this would've fit better if Roman was delivering something similar to Sami (in terms of verbally ripping him to shreds). Theory I don't really get what they're doing with.


The purpose was simple: your push is DONE now that Vince is gone. It will make Theory look even better when he becomes Undisputed Champion because many will expect him to fail.


----------



## Mutant God (Sep 9, 2015)

Rhhodes said:


> Rhea is Dom's papi


Like father like son, going after an amazon












DRose1994 said:


> I don’t get why they take someone like Logan Paul and try to make him a babyface. People know who he is and want to hate him/boo him. Why not lean into that? I guess it’s to sell merchandise or something, but still — there are heels and faces for a reason in wrestling. You can paint him any way you want but people aren’t going to buy it.


Logan had it in his contract that he be a babyface, he wants to be cheered lol


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

The Boy Wonder said:


> The purpose was simple: your push is DONE now that Vince is gone. It will make Theory look even better when he becomes Undisputed Champion because many will expect him to fail.


Well if the first sentence is true, that makes sense.

The second part won't pan out though. He'll just be another guy people point to as an undeserving champion. He'll be bringing the title down due to not being booked like a champ, before becoming one.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

otbr87 said:


> The only good parts of the show...
> 
> "Your daddy isn't here anymore"
> 
> ...


And just like that everyone's reminded that Alexa Bliss is the best promo in the women's division and things are about to ramp up for her. Thank christ. She's been making chicken salad out of the chicken shit Fiendette character for so long you forget how good she is/was being the arrogant high and mighty bitch.

She's probably going to have to keep the doll as it sells like hot cakes but for pete's sake just bring back the goddess and return to the old music as well.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I have @december_blue to thank for indirectly helping me find this awesome promo by Tommaso Ciampa (  ) :


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1551885688391483393


#BadNewsSanta said:


> I watched only the first hour of Raw (most of it - *muted the Roman segment so won't comment on that*). The first minute of Raw was great with Miz and Logan Paul starting out in a brawl. Not that something like this should be overdone, but it was a great way to start the show and give it some fire.


I am so glad that I'm not the only one who does that whenever he's on nowadays. I thankfully haven't heard his monotonous voice on live television since February at least. That streak will continue going forward.


----------



## AlexPizzi (Aug 14, 2021)

It was a good promo


----------



## g3rmany.turtle (6 mo ago)

Man, when he says you're coming into our home, I wonder if that means Gargano comes back at SS, and he with Ciampa destroy Miz and Logan Paul. DIY. Let a man dream.


----------



## TeamFlareZakk (Jul 15, 2020)

No. It makes the talent look stupid. 

And Rey's stupid family of nepotism needs to go away.


----------

